# Reality vs. Expectation



## Spider (Aug 24, 2013)

Thought this was funny.


----------



## Jess A (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha! Loved the bit particularly about the work space. I painted my office in calming blue tones and set it up to 'fuel my muse' - I never, ever write in there. It's become more of a storage space for books, guitars and research. I sit at my desk in my bedroom or on my bed, or I write in a notebook when I'm out and about. I keep saying I'll clear the office one day, and use it properly. But...it's been three years.


----------



## Devor (Aug 25, 2013)

That was depressing.


----------



## Daenelia (Aug 28, 2013)

I always envision Roald Dahl in his old chair in the shed. That's reality and it is pretty romantic. 

... I am already planning a shed in the garden even if I will never write a book.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Aug 28, 2013)

My reality involves a chair with folded towels for added padding, a stuffed baby griffin, and a metal slinky.

And pens.  An ungodly amount of really nice pens.  Which is really funny since I do all my note-making on the computer.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 28, 2013)

Expectation:

I have a nice writing space where I can put my computer!

Reality:


----------



## Nihal (Aug 28, 2013)

The above pic reminded me of my situation.

Expectation: Large desk with space of all my stuff neatly organized, my big awesome tablet + new display and desk lamp.

Reality: Me sitting on the rug of my living room (at least it's comfy) with my laptop, my smaller tablet, a blanket and two cats jumping on me because I'm on the floor.


----------



## Spider (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## druidofwinter (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol! I love that Spider!


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a dedicated writing space that I write at...

...and one of these days I'll be able to see the desk underneath it.  Make that two desks and assorted book cases, all piled high with tottering stacks of books, papers, and other things... (On the bright side, a few weeks ago I did find the stapler I'd lost years back.  Gotta wonder what else is beneath some of those stacks.)


----------

